# Opinions on the 1000



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

Im in the AC forum again for a friend. I've got a buddy that wants a wheeler that will beat a Can Am 800 stock for stock. He rode my other friends AC 700efi and said thats not enough machine.

He's talking about trying to find a carryover 1000. He asked me what I thought and I said I couldnt give him any insight becuase I didnt know anything about them.

So take me to school on the 1000s. Are they any good? Why dont all AC guys ride them? Are there any major known issues with them? Are they heavy? Are they a unbelievable powerhouse? Are they way more machine than the 700s?

Thanks guys.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

they are unbelievable. most dont ride them bc of the price tag on em. stock for stock it will def. outrun a canned ham 800. and if you really want a surprise try airdams wet clutch delete.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes sir they have plenty of power. As for outrunning the canned hams it will beat an 800 but the 800r will be about dead even. The 1000's don't put out the hp that everyone thinks they are capable of but the new H2 motor is STRONG. They had a few issues when they first came out but they have resolved all of those. The 700's aren't even close to them as far as hp. Thay are dependable. And I guess the only reason every cat rider don't have one is the price. They also have more ground clearance than any other bike stock from the factory, all Arctic Cats do.


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

love my Tcat.....its the best of both worlds. big Vtwin power....and the GC of a Cat. i had a 840 brute and its a real close run between the two. the Tcat is like a hopped up diesel. only real issue on the later model ones is the Ujoints.....


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Pull you tube video of turbo articcat 1000. It's.... Stupid fast.........


----------

